
Why Didn’t I Like “The Social Network?” - rayvega
http://forums.construx.com/blogs/stevemcc/archive/2011/02/07/why-didn-t-i-like-the-social-network.aspx
======
JacobIrwin
Steve,

You are admittedly a programmer. That is why you didn't like it. You are not
the target audience. They wanted to appeal to a range so they threw out some
CS references, but like I said, you aren't the audience. They sculpted this
one for the average facebook user. I doubt you are him/her. Good perspective
analysis though.

~~~
shuaib
+1. It wasn't a documentary about Facebook. It was, at the end of the day, a
hollywood movie. And with that in mind, I think it did a very good job.

------
MrMan
Message of the movie to me is that $1B is the new $1million, and you can build
a $1B company without being a genius.

